# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Speedtouch 780 + ping/tracert

## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με το 780 που έχω από τη netone. To έχω με awmn ip την 10.2.237.5 και ενώ δεν έχω κάνει κανένα Firewall rule στο MT να το κόβει, εκτός από το τοπικό μου δίκτυο δεν μπορεί κανείς άλλος να το δει με κανέναν τρόπο. Οι υπηρεσίες περνάνε κανονικά όμως. Στο adslgr forum σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό που βρήκα εκεί του ξεκλείδωσα και το telnet, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω ping, tracert και να μπω στο web interface του εκτός του τοπικού μου δικτύου. Υποπτεύομαι ότι τα έχουν κλειδωμένα και αυτά. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα σχετικό με το 780 ή άλλο της σειράς της alcatel? τα ίδια μπορεί να ισχύουν και με άλλες εταιρίες με αυτό το router. Στο adsl forum ακόμα να βρούμε την λύση. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να το βλέπω από το εξοχικό μιας και είμαι πελάτης εκεί. Στο ΜΤ μου υπάρχει route που δίνει 0.0.0.0/0 στο 10.2.237.5 για να βλέπω το internet και παίζει μια χαρά έτσι.

----------


## JollyRoger

αν δεν σου επιτρέπει να μπείς εκτός απο τοπικά, τότε κάντο να νομίζει οτι είσαι τοπικά  :: 

δλδ πες του στο firewall NAT (στο MT), ότι έρχεται απο την ip του εξοχικού σου, και πηγαίνει στην ip του μαραφετιού, να γίνεται masquerade... 

οπότε το μαραφέτι θα βλέπει την τοπική ip του lan (του MT), και θα λέει "περάστε"  :: 


μόνο: ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχή με το nat σε κόμβο κορμού... αν κάνεις λάθος, είναι εύκολο να γίνει της πόπης στο δίκτυο...

----------


## Nikiforos

αυτό μήπως μου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα με το VPN? το ΜΤ τρέχει VPN και συνδέομαι από το εξοχικό ώστε να έχει και εκεί internet.

----------


## JollyRoger

αν κατάλαβα καλά, θέλεις να φτάνεις στο web διαχειριστικό του dsl-router, ορθώς;

κανονικά στο vpn θα πρέπει στελνείς (απο το εξοχικό), μόνο τις εκτός awmn διευθύνσεις, όχι όλες...


άρα στην ip του μαραφετιού (awmn ip), θα πρέπει να σκας με την ip του εξοχικού... (όχι του vpn)

οπότε αν κάνεις source nat --> masquerade απο την ip του εξοχικού, προς την ip του πράματος...
όταν θα περνάς απο το MT, το MT θα σε μασκαρεύει στον εαυτό του (στην ip του αντιστοιχου τοπικού interface), και αφού θα είσαι πλέον "τοπικά", θα σου επιτρέπει να συνδεθείς...

(το έχω κάνει με ένα linksys bridge  ::  )

edit: το vpn κανονικά δεν έχει καμία σχέση  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα το δω. Αν δεν βρω κανά τρόπο να ξεκλειδώσω αλλιώς το router. Έχει και απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση σε κάποια πόρτα, ίσως να το καταφέρω έτσι, θα δούμε.  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Static route για το 10αρι στο modem έχεις βάλει ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Static route για το 10αρι στο modem έχεις βάλει ?


  ::   ::  

πράγματι... έχω μια τάση να ξεχνάω μερικά βασικά  :: 



@nikiforos 
κάνε πρώτα αυτό που λέει ο papa, κι αν ακόμα δεν παίζει, μόνο τότε κάνε masquerade...  :: 

το διευκρινίζω, επειδή το masquerade θα παίξει και στις 2 περιπτώσεις, κι αν δε χρειάζεται (επειδή μπορεί να λείπει το static route), τότε θα είναι καγκουριά να βάλεις masquerade αντί για ένα route  ::

----------


## downlots

Φίλε το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ είναι πολύ περίεργο, είδα κι έπαθα για να το κάνω να αλλάξει ip και subnet.Μή λαμβάνεις και πολύ το web interface γιατί θα το πετάξεις απο το μπαλκόνι! Όλες οι ρυθμήσεις του είναι μέσα στο user.ini πάρε ένα notepad και με μπόλικη υπομονή ξεκίνα τα Ctrl+F. Είχα παιδευτεί πάρα πολύ!
Αν και θα το έχεις σίγουρα διαβάσει κοίτα και αυτό.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο θέμα εκεί στο adsl forum γράφω και εγώ και όπως είπα και εκεί με το user.ini παίζω, αλλά οι εντολές που λένε στο vivodi router είναι διαφορετικά από τη netone που έχω εγώ. Κατάφερα να πάρω δικαιώματα admin, να ξεκλειδώσω extra ρυθμίσεις και telnet. Αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω αυτά που είπα ποιο πάνω. Είναι κάποιες εντολές που λένε να τις σβήσουμε στο user.ini και στο δικό μου δεν υπάρχουν καν!!!  ::   ::   ::  Static route εννοείς στο web interface? έχω ip 10.2.237.5 και subnet 255.255.255.224 τίποτα άλλο, από το web interface αυτά. Στο telnet μόλις χτες απόκτησα πρόσβαση και δεν ξέρω από εντολές.

----------


## quam

> Static route για το 10αρι στο modem έχεις βάλει ?


Δεν γνωρίζω πως έχει υλοποιήσει το VPN αλλά αν είναι όπως φαντάζομαι δεν θα είχε Internet στο εξοχικό.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο MT έχω βάλει στο PPP - Secrets local adress 10.2.237.xxx και remote 192.168.1.20 (αυτή είναι τυχαία ip) εικονική ας πούμε και στο ip-firewall-NAT στο general - chain srcnat 192.168.1.0/24 και action masquerade. Είπαμε και στο router έχει ip 10.2.237.5 και στο ΜΤ route να πηγαίνουν όλα τα 0.0.0.0/0 στο 10.2.237.5 Τι σχέση έχουν όμως αυτά? είναι καιρό έτσι και παίζουν όλα τα VPN σωστά και internet έχω κανονικά παντού. Τα κόλπα είναι στο αρχείο του adsl router στο user.ini. OMG!!! ποιός τα διαβάζει τώρα όλα αυτά???? http://www.elion.ee/docs/abi_info/kasir ... wl_cli.pdf

----------


## quam

Μετά από αυτό που έγραψες κατάλαβαίνω ότι συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει ο papashark
Βάλτου μια static route ότι είναι για 10.0.0.0/8 να το στέλνει στην 10.2.237.1

----------


## Nikiforos

που ρε παιδιά να το βάλω αυτό ??? στο ΜΤ ή στο adsl router? δεν καταλαβαίνω! στο web interface δεν έχει να κάνω τέτοια πράγματα, εννοείτε από telnet στο CLI ? και ας υποθέσω ότι φταίει αυτό, στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο δλδ στο 10.2.237.ΧΧΧ πώς παίζει?

----------


## quam

Στο adsl router βρε.
Τώρα που το έχει το συγκεκριμένο δεν ξέρω.

----------


## costas43gr

Για δες τώρα...  ::  
Η κονσόλα είναι ΜΕΓΑΛΟ πράγμα...όλα τα alcatel είναι σχεδόν ίδια, από το 536 έως το 780...
Και στο τέλος πάντα saveall για να μην τα χάσει σε reboot...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Bravo Κώστα! thanks a lot για την βοήθεια και τα παιδιά παραπάνω που κατάλαβα τι γίνεται, άρα τελικά δεν τα είχε κλειδώσει αυτά η Netone όπως κάνει η vivodi. Η λύση ήταν static route μέσω CLI στο 780.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, δυστυχώς έχω πρόβλημα τώρα! δεν μπορώ να μπω από την δουλειά μου στο router με αποτέλεσμα να μην συνδέεται στο VPN, ούτε και στο winbox στην port 8291 την οποία έχω ανοίξει στο adsl router. ΓΜΤ γιατί??? στο adsl router βάλαμε route οι 10.0.0.0/8 δλδ όλες οι awmn ip's να πέφτουν στην ip του awmn router (10.2.237.1) και σε αυτό υπάρχει route να λέει 0.0.0.0/0 δλδ οι ip's από το internet να πέφτουν στο 10.2.237.5 (adsl router). Αυτά συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με switch. Μήπως με αυτά τα routes γίνεται κύκλος? Καμιά ιδέα για το πρόβλημα ? από τo αwmn βλέπουμε το 10.2.237.5 (adsl router), από το internet όμως δεν βλέπω το nikiforos.ath.cx. Η πλάκα είναι που μπήκα στο ΜΤ μου από άλλο VPN ότι δεν κάνει πλέον και telnet!!! γιατί??  ::   ::   ::  
Στο user.ini βρήκα αυτά :

[ ip.ini ]
ifadd intf=LocalNetwork dest=bridge
ifconfig intf=loop mtu=65535 group=local
ifconfig intf=LocalNetwork mtu=1500 group=lan linksensing=disabled primary=enabled
ifattach intf=LocalNetwork
config forwarding=enabled redirects=enabled netbroadcasts=disabled ttl=64 fraglimit=64 defragmode=enabled addrcheck=dynamic mssclamping=enabled
config checkoptions=enabled
config natloopback=enabled
ipadd intf=LocalNetwork addr=10.2.237.5/27 addroute=enabled
ipadd intf=LocalNetwork addr=10.0.0.138/24 addroute=enabled
rtadd dst=255.255.255.255/32 gateway=127.0.0.1
rtadd dst=10.0.0.0/8 gateway=10.2.237.1

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχει από την μάνα του ένα subnet 10.0.0.138/24 (default setup) που δεν χρειάζεσαι και πρέπει να μπερδεύεται και με το 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.2.237.1
Προσωπικά δεν θα έδινα πρόσβαση σε όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 αλλά μονό στο subnet που έχεις στο εξοχικό σου ή εκεί που θες να έχεις πρόσβαση. 
Εκτός αν θες οποίος βάλει gw το dsl router σου να έχει internet.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Το γνωρίζω αυτό με το internet, μπορώ με firewall και rules στο MT να το κόψω. Θέλω εκτός το εξοχικό να μπαίνω και από την δουλειά μέσω του VPN όμως. Να υποθέσω ότι αν σβήσω την γραμμή εκείνη στο user.ini που αυτό γίνεται και από το web interface το πρόβλημα θα φτιάξει? telnet γιατί δεν με βάζει όμως? Με αυτό τι εννοεί? rtadd dst=255.255.255.255/32 gateway=127.0.0.1 τι είναι αυτό το subnet? το έβγαλα και συνεχίζει να μην παίζει!

[ ip.ini ]
ifadd intf=LocalNetwork dest=bridge
ifconfig intf=loop mtu=65535 group=local
ifconfig intf=LocalNetwork mtu=1500 group=lan linksensing=disabled primary=enabled
ifattach intf=LocalNetwork
config forwarding=enabled redirects=enabled netbroadcasts=disabled ttl=64 fraglimit=64 defragmode=enabled addrcheck=dynamic mssclamping=enabled
config checkoptions=enabled
config natloopback=enabled
ipadd intf=LocalNetwork addr=10.2.237.5/27 addroute=enabled
rtadd dst=255.255.255.255/32 gateway=127.0.0.1
rtadd dst=10.0.0.0/8 gateway=10.2.237.1

----------


## papashark

> Έχει από την μάνα του ένα subnet 10.0.0.138/24 (default setup) που δεν χρειάζεσαι και πρέπει να μπερδεύεται και με το 10.0.0.0/8 gw 10.2.237.1
> Προσωπικά δεν θα έδινα πρόσβαση σε όλο το 10.0.0.0/8 αλλά μονό στο subnet που έχεις στο εξοχικό σου ή εκεί που θες να έχεις πρόσβαση. 
> Εκτός αν θες οποίος βάλει gw το dsl router σου να έχει internet.


Οχι δεν θα έχει ίντερνετ από όλο το awmn για 2 λόγους

1) Δεν θα φτάσεις ποτέ στο adsl router γιατί δεν θα ξέρεις πως. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις στον Η/Υ σου gateway για το 0.0.0.0/0 από ένα ξένο subnet, αλλά μόνο στο δικό σου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις 0.0.0.0/0 routes σε όλο το awmn τα οποία να σε κατευθήνουν προς τα εκεί ! Μπορεί να πετύχει μόνο αν έχεις βάλει default route στο ΜΤ και βάλει μετά και ο διπλανός κόμβος οπότε θα μπορεί να φτάσει ο διπλανός κόμβος, και δεύτερον αν κάνεις redistribute static στο BGP του Μikrotik, οπότε θα διαφημίσεις όλο το 0.0.0.0/0 σε όλο το awmn, αν και πολύ κόμβοι με φίλτρα απλά θα το κόβουν.

2) Το adsl κάνει ΝΑΤ μόνο στο subnet του, οπότε ακόμα και αν φτάσεις για να βγεις από εκεί, δεν θα ξέρει που να γυρίσει τα πακέτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μήπως χρειάζεται να βάλω και άλλο route? βασικά δεν το βλέπω από internet! το παράξενο είναι που ενώ χτες έπαιζε το telnet, σήμερα δεν με βάζει!  ::   ::   ::  Υπόψη ότι οι υπηρεσίες VPN που έχω δεν παίζουν τώρα δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανείς!

----------


## papashark

> καλημέρα, δυστυχώς έχω πρόβλημα τώρα! δεν μπορώ να μπω από την δουλειά μου στο router με αποτέλεσμα να μην συνδέεται στο VPN, ούτε και στο winbox στην port 8291 την οποία έχω ανοίξει στο adsl router. ΓΜΤ γιατί??? στο adsl router βάλαμε route οι 10.0.0.0/8 δλδ όλες οι awmn ip's να πέφτουν στην ip του awmn router (10.2.237.1) και σε αυτό υπάρχει route να λέει 0.0.0.0/0 δλδ οι ip's από το internet να πέφτουν στο 10.2.237.5 (adsl router). Αυτά συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με switch. Μήπως με αυτά τα routes γίνεται κύκλος? Καμιά ιδέα για το πρόβλημα ? από τo αwmn βλέπουμε το 10.2.237.5 (adsl router), από το internet όμως δεν βλέπω το nikiforos.ath.cx. Η πλάκα είναι που μπήκα στο ΜΤ μου από άλλο VPN ότι δεν κάνει πλέον και telnet!!! γιατί??    
> Στο user.ini βρήκα αυτά :
> 
> [ ip.ini ]
> ifadd intf=LocalNetwork dest=bridge
> ifconfig intf=loop mtu=65535 group=local
> ifconfig intf=LocalNetwork mtu=1500 group=lan linksensing=disabled primary=enabled
> ifattach intf=LocalNetwork
> config forwarding=enabled redirects=enabled netbroadcasts=disabled ttl=64 fraglimit=64 defragmode=enabled addrcheck=dynamic mssclamping=enabled
> ...


Loop θα κάνει μόνο αν ψάχνεις μια ΙΡ σε subnet που δεν υπάρχει στο BGP table του ΜΤ.

Πχ αν εγώ έχω πέσει (10.80.195.χχχ/24), και εσύ προσπαθήσεις να έρθεις σε εμένα, ο Η/Υ σου θα πάει πρώτα στο dsl, εκεί αφού δει ότι είναι 10αρι θα το στείλει στο MT, το ΜΤ δεν θα το έχει στο BGP του (Αφού θα έχω πέσει) και θα το στείλει στο dsl πίσω ως ανήκοντα στα 0.0.0.0//0

στις τελευταίες 4 γραμμές του .ini δεν βλέπω κάποιο λάθος (εκτός ότι δεν θα σε στείλει ποτέ στο 10.0.0.0/24), για τα παραπάνω δεν ξέρω να σου πω.

Η απορία μου είναι.... ιντερνετ έχεις ?  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό ipadd intf=LocalNetwork addr=10.0.0.138/24 addroute=enabled το ξήλωσα από το web interface γιατί δεν χρειαζόταν, ήταν default ip. Για το internet δεν ξέρω αν έχει, δεν είμαι σπίτι να δω τώρα. Χτες μετά από αυτό που βάλαμε είχε πάντως. Χτες μπήκε αυτό rtadd dst=10.0.0.0/8 gateway=10.2.237.1 μέσω telnet και σήμερα είδα τα προβλήματα.

----------


## nikolas_350

> Μπορεί να πετύχει μόνο αν έχεις βάλει default route στο ΜΤ .....


Έτσι το εγώ δοκιμάσει με tompap1 (1 hop) και δούλευε μια χαρά.
Κάποια στιγμή είχα και τα 2 σαν default gateway και είχε πλάκα πότε να βγαίνει από την μια γραμμή και πότε από την άλλη. ( δεν δούλευαν όμως άλλα πράγματα)

EDIT: Τελικά δεν θυμόμουν ακριβός πως το είχαμε κάνει.
Στο MT το 0.0.0.0/0 έχει gw την ip από το ασύρματο interface του απέναντι κόμβου (γιατί χρειάζεται να το αντιστοιχίσει με interface) και όχι το dsl router.


@ Nikiforos αν αφαιρέσεις το rtadd dst=10.0.0.0/8 gateway=10.2.237.1 παίζει ή έχεις αλλού το πρόβλημα;
Btw rules έχεις βάλει viewtopic.php?f=52&t=27853

----------


## Nikiforos

Για να το αφαιρέσω αυτό γίνετε με 2 τρόπους, είτε μέσω telnet που δεν μπαίνει τώρα όπως είπα, ή το σβήσω στο user.ini και το κάνω upload στο router. Αν δεν βρούμε κάτι άλλο θα το δοκιμάσω όταν πάω σπίτι. Στο ΜΤ route rules όχι δεν έχω βάλει, χρειάζεται εκεί τίποτα?

----------


## costas43gr

Ότι ανεβάζεις με το user.ini, χαλάει όλα τα υπόλοιπα απ ότι κατάλαβα...
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί παίζεται με το ini και δεν βάζετε ότι εντολές μια-μια να κάνουν οποία δουλειά πρέπει, άλλο τι λένε στο adslgr.com.
Είδα πως η νετουαν, κατεβάζει κατά καιρούς παραμέτρους στα modem και ότι αλλαγές κάνει ένας χρήστης πάνε περίπατο...άλλο και τούτο πάλι...

Αν διαβάσεις λίγο το pdf με τις εντολές, θα καταλάβεις τι κάνουν και τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Το ότι δεν το βλέπεις από ίντερνετ είναι άλλο καπέλο και έχει σχέση με την πόρτα 80, που την έχουν κομμένη όλα τα Modem εκτός κι αν την ανοίξεις εσύ, ή ενεργοποιήσεις το remote managment.
Νικηφόρε, κανε ένα πλάνο, τι θέλεις να κάνεις με το modem, δες πως γίνετε με τις εντολές από κονσόλα και άσε το user.ini...απλά είναι αρκετά ιδιότροπα μηχανάκια και θα παιδευτείς αρκετά. ΑΑΑ και κόψε την νετουαν να πειράζει το modem με download παραμέτρους, τι χάλι κι αυτό...
Πάντως εγώ ακόμα φτάνω στο modem σου, αν θες πες να σβήσω το στατικό route.

----------


## Nikiforos

όπως είπα και παραπάνω είναι κλειδωμένα αυτά τα router είτε από netone, είτε από vivodi. Αν δεν πειράξουμε το user.ini δεν γίνονται πολλά πράγματα, μας έχουν κρυμμένες πολλές extra ρυθμίσεις, δεν έχουμε admin δικαιώματα και δεν έχουμε και telnet για να μπούμε στο CLI! αναγκαστικά το πειράζουμε. Mετά που θα έχουμε telnet μπορούμε από CLI να δώσουμε routes και ότι άλλο θέλουμε.

----------


## costas43gr

Ε, εγώ θα άλλαζα παροχέα....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

βρες μου έναν να δίνει 2 τηλεφωνικά νούμερα + ADSL έως 24mbps να μην είναι ΟΤΕ και να μην είναι VOIP και να έχει δωρεάν αστικά και υπεραστικά τηλέφωνα και μετά το συζητάμε. BTW μετά από restart του router ξεκόλισε το telnet και τώρα μπορώ να μπω, δεν γνωρίζω αν παίζουν τα VPN πρέπει να το δοκιμάσει κάποιος. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί τώρα είναι οτι το 780 έχει ανοίξει πόρτα 80 στο internet και δείχνει τον εαυτό του ενώ εγώ εκεί είχα άλλο pc που τρέχει apache web server. Όλα τα άλλα παίζουν μια χαρά μετα από restart του 780, όπως και το telnet. Ξέρει κανείς πως να κάνω την 80 να μην βγαίνει online? έχω ανοιχτή την 80 σε άλλη ip αλλά βγαίνει το 780 αντί εκείνη!Τελικά τα VPN είναι οκ, και η πόρτα του winbox και telnet μπορώ να μπω. Πιστεύω με CLI εντολές να καταφέρω να το φτιάξω όπως θέλω. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Μα η netone δίνει VoIP και για να στείλεις Fax στο εξωτερικό πρέπει να έχεις και γραμμή ΟΤΕ  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

fax δέχομαι και στέλνω μια χαρά δεν ξέρω για το εξωτερικό για την Ελλάδα λέω. Το πρόβλημα που είχα το έφτιαξα πλέον telnet και web interface δεν βγαίνουν στο internet ας ειν καλά το CLI manual.

----------

